# Prior Service Marine to 18x



## LARsgt (Jul 11, 2016)

Good evening gentlemen. Before I start, a quick background on myself. Enlisted in the Marine Corps at 17 in 2004. Deployed to Iraq with 1st LAR in 08. Mos is 2147 LAV mechanic, jumped at the opportunity to be a platoon mechanic, became part of a fireteam, went on every patrol and loved every second of it. When we came back I began working on a 18X contract. The recruiter I was working with told me I was ready to go to MEPS and to go ahead and check out of my unit under a conditional relase, goodbye Marine Corps, I love you. After MEPS she told me she messed up and didnt know I was an E5, and they were only accepting E4s. I was already out, and couldnt get back in, absolutely crushed. The mindset never left and I have recently realized that this is what I was meant to do. I dont want anything else. I have read sapper docs thread, as well as another marine who was also denied, or gave up, I cant tell, he quit posting. I have a packet being submitted currently, and have done everything(army enlistment packet, security clearance packet, and all the other paperwork they told me to fill out) the recruiters have asked me to do. I have yet to run a PFT but last one i ran myself was decent(i can, and will do better). 90 sit ups, 55 pushups(this will improve), and i have been running untimed 3-milers, i ran a 1 mile in 7.05 and will post my 2 mile time tomorrow after I time it. I'm also rucking at least 3 miles with a 45lb pack 1-2 times a week, i know i need more. I've read GET SELECTED! twice and watched every video I could find pertaining to SFAS SOPC and the Q course. Here's the kicker, I turn 30 on aug 24th, so my window is closing. My questions: are any of you gentlemen able to interpret the current business rules? If i am disapproved, what are my options? Do any current or former Green Berets have any advice, encouraging words, mentoring for me? I use facebook to stay in touch with my brothers from the Marine Corps, should I go ahead and delete that(i plan to before leaving for sopc anyway)? Any and all information will be greatly appreciated beyond words. I know i may be coming off strong. I have a sense of humor, I promise, but theres a time and place, and I'm taking this very seriously. I want this more than I want oxygen. There is a war going on, men are dying, and I'm over here drinking budlights and sleeping in the AC, this is something I cannot live with. I look forward to hearing from all of you. Sorry for the long ass post.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 11, 2016)

Reserve Recon is always an option if you can't get into the 18X program. If you make it of course.


----------



## LARsgt (Jul 12, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Reserve Recon is always an option if you can't get into the 18X program. If you make it of course.


I'll keep that in mind, reserve anything would definitely be after I expended all active options, thank you for the reply. I'm not sure if there are any recon reserve units around Mr but I will look into it when the time comes. Semper Fi.


----------



## LARsgt (Jul 12, 2016)

Ran the 2 mile this morning in 14.56. I'll 've calling the recruiter today at some point to check in.


----------

